# AMES One Day Only Sale!!!



## 3204 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

AMES is running a One Day Only Sale on January 31st, 2020. We have the Porter Cable Sanding machine for 399.00, Dura-Stilts 24-40 for 299.00, Mobile Wash Station for 699.00, and 20% off all abrasives, knives, and pans.

I have attached the flyer on this post. If anyone is interested, run to your local AMES store and take advantage of these great deals!


Thank you for being a customer, we hope we have met your expectation!


----------

